# Fender Roller



## Ronn's Vintage Bikes (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi all, I am looking for a fender roller, new or used. 
Any help would great. Ronn


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 2, 2010)

Fender rollers are hard to find,and when you do find one they go for big bucks.I have been looking and have not had any luck.New or used they just dont show up anywere.If you just need a few rolled look up the fender doctor,Wes pinchot he has been rolling fenders about 100 years (no offense wes) and is the best.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 3, 2010)

ol'tin bender said:


> I may be making up some if their is any interest in them. here is what they will look like.




Keep us posted,I sure an interested in one.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 6, 2010)

abcd931 said:


> eadquartered in Paris,Christian Dior Cheap clothing S.A. (more commonly known as Dior) is a French high-fashion clothing retailer owned by the major luxury company, Mo?t Hennessy ? Louis Vuitton. Alone,wholesale Christian Dior clothing. itself controls 42% of LVMH assets.




Do  they sell fender rollers?


----------



## JRE (Jan 6, 2010)

Yes keep us posted i'm interested also


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 6, 2010)

You'd certainly have a captive market here, Tin! I know I want one! It looks like that's a universal roller, as opposed to the special ones they originally had for Schwinn, gothic, CWC, etc., which would be mighty tedious to remake.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Jan 14, 2010)

Yea, count me in too.  I'm very interested in one could you PM me with a rough price and time frame to make me one.
Thanks


----------

